# Remington R1 or Taurus PT1911?



## tomex30 (May 7, 2011)

Thoughts on these two. I was leaning more towards the Remington R1 but its going for $699 around here, saw the PT1911 today and it looks nice. I always hear mixed things about Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and skip the Taurus. I have seen WAY too many complaints about these, including complete parts breakages. The Remington is a nice 1911 for the money.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with shipwreck. Im not a fan of anything that taurus makes. You might get a gun that works, or you might not, either way the QC is pretty bad. Also, i dont like the cheap feel that they have. On the other hand, Remington makes great guns and I would say its definitely worth spending a little extra money to get a gun that you know will last a lifetime. Especially because they are relatively close in price.


----------



## tomex30 (May 7, 2011)

Ok going to go ahead and fork out some extra money. This will be my first 1911 and I'm having a difficult time choosing. Its going to be a target gun and for the dear lease. Thing springfields look nice, or should I go ahead a go for kimber. So many choices and I red good reviews on everything. Help me choose one please.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

tomex30 said:


> Ok going to go ahead and fork out some extra money. This will be my first 1911 and I'm having a difficult time choosing. Its going to be a target gun and for the dear lease. Thing springfields look nice, or should I go ahead a go for kimber. So many choices and I red good reviews on everything. Help me choose one please.


You cant go wrong with either Springfield or Kimber. I have a Pro Carry II and a Stainless II Kimber, and love them both. The Kimbers are kinda finicky though the first 300-500 rounds just because they are build to tight tolerances, standard Kimber break in is about 500 rounds. I don't have any experience with Springfield other than their XD series, but do have a few buddies who love their SA 1911's also. In the end choosing between the two, it just a matter of what you like and what feels best in your hands.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

personally, i like kimber and feel that they are really a cut above the springfields in terms of the overall feel and value for the price that you pay. But, as spanish stated above, they are really both great guns, the only thing that REALLY separates them is opinion. Although, i would strongly suggest handling and dry firing both because that will tell you a lot about which one you like more.


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a Taurus PT111 and it was a piece of sh--! I now have a Taurus PT1911 and it is a true 1911 that will eat any 45 and sling it through the middle of any target. The reason I bought the PT1911 was that I got it for $450 new. I say get what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Some people have bought a Taurus and wonder what all the fuss is about. Others know. 
With Taurus, stay away from:
The ones built on Friday afternoon & the ones built first thing Monday. 
The ones built during Carnival. 
The ones built immediately before or after any major holiday or celabration. 
The ones built on the days the Quality Assurance guy was hung over. 
Aside for those, you should be fine. 

The Remingtons seem to be ok. SA Mil Spec might be worth a look as well.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> Some people have bought a Taurus and wonder what all the fuss is about. Others know.
> With Taurus, stay away from:
> The ones built on Friday afternoon & the ones built first thing Monday.
> The ones built during Carnival.
> ...


LOL I think that covers it.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Remington all the way. 
Springfield also has some nice guns in that price range.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would certianly buy the reminton if it were me......my two choices in that price point would be Remington R1 and Ruger SR1911

RCG


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

*Reminton R1*

I was sort of waiting for a Ruger 1911 to be available when I started reading about the Remington R1. Found one at my local shop and bougt it a couple of weeks ago.

Took it to the range and found that it fed everything I fed it. Use the stock, very nice, magazines as well as some new Wilson magazines and some stock, gun show 7 rd mags. Everyting worked.

The gun is very accurate and after only 50 rounds or so, the trigger is as nice as anything I have every shot in a 1911.

After the R1 proved itself, I dressed it up with some USN grips I had. Used to carry one of the original Remington Rand 1911s while on shore patrol duty in the Navy in the early 1960s.

Trooper Joe


----------

